

Bin Ladin's Bookshelf - uptown
http://www.dni.gov/index.php/resources/bin-laden-bookshelf

======
webnrrd2k
This is really interesting... Of all these books and other documents, I wonder
how many he actually read. I'd love to see if there are any margin notes in
the books, or any notebooks nearby.

I may not agree with his plan, but it's still worthwhile to understand his
motives. He was obviously a uniquely talented person to be able to get the US
sucked into a major war, with all the expense and trouble and lost opportunity
that entails.

As an aside, he had a book on Adobe Shockwave. It make me laugh to picture him
getting _really_ into Shockwave development and trying to find a job at some
media firm in San Francisco.

------
shopinterest
Bin Ladin's been coding!

No bitcoin books? No RoR? Dreamweaver is old school.

